# WinCC flexible: Länderflagge zur Sprachauswahl umschalten



## babenj (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte folgende Funktion auf einem Touchpanel (z.B. TP177B) mit WinCC flexible programmieren.

Die entsprechende Landesflagge soll bei der Sprachumschaltung mit umgeschaltet werden.

Dazu habe ich eine Schaltfläche mit unsichtbarem Hintergrund und beim Ereignis "drücken" SetzeSprache mit toggle programmiert.
In der Schaltfläche soll dann die entsprechende Landesflagge (z.B. deutsch, englisch, chinesisch) angezeigt werden.
Die Sprachumschaltung funktioniert.

Weiss im Moment leider nicht mehr wie das funktionieren kann.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.

MfG
Juergen B.


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2009)

leg die bilder der flaggen über den button und definiere die sichtbarkeit entsprechend der eingestellten sprache


----------



## Sandman (31 Januar 2009)

Ist mehr als easy ...Nimmst eine Schaltfläche mit Grafik (Flagge). Danach gehst Du in die Grafiksammlung des Projektes und änderst für die Srache einfach die Grafik (Flagge) ab, diese wird somit automatisch mit umgeschalten bei einem Sprachwechsel,


----------



## babenj (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise, hat so funktioniert.


> ...das kann man doch alles nachlesen


Ja, wenn man weiss wo.

MfG

Juergen B.


----------



## sep (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht eine blöde Frage.
Wo kann ich die aktuell eingestellte Sprache auslesen?
Ich finde da irgendwie keine Funktion zu.

Zur Info, wenn überhaupt relevant.
Bei meinem MP sind 10 Sprachen projektiert, es werden jedoch 
projektspezifisch immer nur die benötigten (über die Einstellung der Projektsprachen) freigegeben.

Gruß und Dank im voraus
SEP


----------



## sep (14 Oktober 2010)

Och kommt schon,
so viele Profis hier, da kann mir doch sicher jemand mal schnell eine Antwort geben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2010)

Also eine Funktion dafür wäre mir auch nicht bekannt, entweder machst du
es so das du das Panel mit einer Sprache gezielt startest und machst die 
Sprachumschaltung mit der Steuerung, so das dir bekannt ist welche 
Sprache gerade aktiv ist.

Oder du hast eine PC Runtime und kannst irgendetwas mit dieser Funktion
anfangen.



> *Text abrufen*
> 
> Verwendung
> Ermittelt den Listeneintrag aus einer Textliste. Das Ergebnis ist abhängig vom Wert und von der gewählten Runtime-Sprache. Das Ergebnis wird in eine Variable vom Datentyp "String" gespeichert.
> ...


----------



## D4K!ZZ4 (21 März 2013)

Hallo,

das Thema ist zwar schon etwas alt ich kramms trotzdem nochmal raus.

Ich habe das neue wincc im TIA Portal.

In der Beispieldatei zum TP700 haben sie auch auch eine Sprachauswahl von Deutsch zu Englisch realisiert
und je nach auswahl wird die Deutsche oder Englische Flagge im Vordergrund gezeigt.

Anhand des Beispiel bekomm ich das allerdings nicht raus wie die die Flagge umschalten.

Sprachumschaltung funktioniert schon 1A nur das mit Der Flagge funzt noch nicht ganz.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Grüße Chris


----------



## JoopB (21 März 2013)

Unter sprache die bilder von der flags einfuggen und in de taste von sprachumschaltung einfuggen.


----------



## D4K!ZZ4 (22 März 2013)

Hat super geklappt  danke für den Tipp


----------

